# ايه الدوشة والهيصه اللي في المنتدي دي ياجماعه ؟؟



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*صحي **My Rock علي دوشة جامده اوي في المنتدي بتاعه
ومش عارف الدوشة دي جايه منين
راح سأل **Dona Nabil **وقالها ايه اللي بيحصل في المنتدي دا
فيه ايه ؟
دونا قالته : معرفش انا كنت بعبر عن شعوري بصورة في موضوع عبر عن شعورك بصورة ومعرفش ايه اللي بيحصل
طيب تعالي نسأل اي حد
راحو سألوا ماماأمــــــة ايه ياماما الدوشة دي ايه اللي بيحصل للمنتدي
ماما امة قالتلهم : معرفش ياولادي انا كنت برد علي سؤال في قسم الاسئله ومخدتش بالي من اللي بيحصل !
طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحو سألوا بابا **صـــــوت صــــارخ فيه ايه يااستاذ صوت 
وايه اللي بيحصل دا في المنتدي 
بابا صوت قالهم : مش عارف انا كنت في شقاوة احفاد بنزل اجدد صور لأحفادي حبايبي
وقالهم طب تعالوا نسأل اي حد يمكن يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا ماما**candy shop فيه ايه يااستاذه كاندي
الدوشة دي جايه منين وايه اصوات الناس اللي بتهتف دي
؟!.
ماما كاندي قالتهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت في قسم المطبخ بنزل اكلات جديده وجيت علي صوت الناس اللي بتهتف دي
طيب تعالوا نشوف اي حد تاني يمكن يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا استاذي  النهيســــي فيه ايه يااستاذ نهيسي
مين الناس دول وعايزين ايه؟!
استاذ النهيسي قالهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت قاعد بنزل شوية مواضيع جديده للمنتدي ومعرفش ايه اللي حصل
طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد معدي في المنتدي
راحو سألواaymonded ايه يااستاذ ايمن 
هو جرا ايه لمنتدي ومين الناس دي كلها وعايزين ايه
استاذ ايمن قالهم : ياجماعه مش عارف حاجه ومعرفش مين دول انا كنت قاعد بنزل موضوع عن أبو مركوب :smile01 ومعرفش ايه اللي حصل
طيب تعالوا نشوف اي حد تاني يمكن يعرف
راحوا سألوا**كلـــدانية ايه ياكوكي اللي بيحصل هنا في المنتدي
كوكي قالتهم : وحياة الله مابعرف شئ انا كنت بنزل موضوع 
في قسم مخدع الصلاة وسمعت اصوات ناس وكنت لسه جايه اسألكم .. طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا**oesi no ايه يااوسي اللي بيحصل دا
ومين الناس دي كلها وعايزين مننا ايه ؟!
اوسي قالهم : مش عارف ياجماعه انا كنت بقرا موضوع بس مكسل ارد عليه لما سمعت الاصوات اللي برا كسلت اطلع اشوف مين:smile01 طيب تعالوا نشوف حد تاني نسألوا 
راحوا سألوا الاستاذ عبود عبده عبود فيه ايه يامتر وايه اللي بيحصل دا ؟!
أ| عبود قالهم : مش عارف ياجماعه انا كنت بلمع اوكر في بروفايل حبو:smile01وبعدين قعدت اكتب موضوع ساخر من كديد
طيب ماتيجوا نسأل حد يمكن يطلع عارف
راحوا سألوا حبو اعدائكم فيه ايه ياحبو متعرفيش ايه الاصوات دي وايه اللي بيحصل في المنتدي ؟!
حبوا قالتهم : مش عارفه ياجماعه انا كنت سايبة المنتدي مفتوح ومأرفسه عالسرير ونايمة بس صاحيه:smile01 ومعرفش ايه اللي بيجري .. طيب تعالوا نشوف اي حد عارف يقولنا عاللي بيحصل

راحوا سألوا ايريني ايه ياست ايرو الدوشة دي اوعي تكوني اتخانقتي مع حد من المنتديات اللي جانبا وجاين يخدوا بتارهم منك:smile01
ايرو قالتلهم لا ياجماعه والله ماعرف حاجه ومتخنقتش مع حد
انا كنت سايبه المنتدي هادي ونزلت اودي الوله المدرسة :smile01رجعت لقيته كدا ومش فاهمه ايه اللي بيحصل دا
طيب ماتيجوا نسأل حد من شله بيسو يمكن يكون عاارف
راحوا سألوا رورو ايهاب ايه يارورو دا اكيد انتي عارفه مين دول لانك مابتسبيش المنتدي خالص ليل ونهار ؟!
رورو قالتلهم : حياة النبي ماعرف حاجه انا كنت بلف في المنتدي وكان هادي مفيهوش صريخ ابن يومين قولت اقوم اعمل كوباية شاي بالنعناع واغمز فيها شوية لب:smile01 جيت لقيت المنتدي زي مانتوا شافين كدا
تعالوا نسأل حد طيب يمكن يكون عارف
راحوا سألو استاذ هشام المهندس ايه يابشمهندس الدوشة دي كلها ؟!
أ\هشام قالهم : معرفش انا كنت قاعد بكتب فزورة جديده
وسمعت صوت دوشة رميت الفزورة من ايدي وجيت اشوف مين دول وعايزين ايه .. طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد ياجماعه
راحوا سألوا**tamav maria ايه ياتموفه الصوت دا
وايه اللي بيحصل في المنتدي ومين الناس دول ؟!
تموفه قالتلهم : مش عارفه ياجماعه انا كنت بدور علي اي طريقه ارفع بيها ضغط المشرفين :smile01 ومعرفش ايه الاصوات دي . طيب تعالوا نسأل حد يكون سوسة يمكن يعرف
راحوا سألوا **Coptic Lion مفيش غيرك ياسوسة هو اللي هيجبلنا ارار الحكاية دي ومين الناس دول ؟!
عياد قالهم : مش عارف ياجماعه انا كنت قاعد في موضوع شخصيات جميله متسني دونا تكتب التاريخ عشان اجاوب قبل ماواثقه تعملها فيا تاني وتجاوب قابلي:smile01 ومعرفش ايه اللي بيحصل برا دا .. طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد يمكن يعرف
راحوا سألوا استاذ **AdmanTios ايه يااستاذ ادمن اللي بيحصل دا ؟!
أ\ادمن قالهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت بسجل حضوري بصورة لأم النور عشان اخد منها بركة
ومعرفش ايه اللي بيحصل برا دا
طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا بنت الكنيسة ايه ياروما اللي بيحصل دا متعرفيش فيه ايه ؟!
روما قالتلهم : لا ياجماعه انا كنت بألف شعر جديد ومندمجه معاه وسمعا اصوات برا بتهتف بس خوفت اطلع لتكون مظاهره ولا حاجه ويجيلي خرطوش كدا ولا كدا:smile01 تعالوا نسأل اي حد طيب
راحوا سألوا مــــوكي ايه ياموكي اللي بيحصل دا ؟!
موكي قالتلهم : انا كنت بكتب خاطره جديده من خواطري
وسمعت اصوات كتير وجيت افتح شباك المنتدي اشوف فيه ايه
ماما خافت عليا وقالتلي لا متبصيش:smile01 طيب تعالوا نسأل حد ويارب يكون عارف
راحوا سألو نيفيان ايه يانيفو الدوشة دي متعرفيش ايه الي بيحصل برا في المنتدي ؟
نيفو قالتلهم : لا ياجماعه انا اخدت الدوا بتاع ضرسي ونمت 
وصحيت علي صوت الدوشة ومش فاهمة ايه اللي بيحصل
يلا بينا نشوف في ايه ونسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا **geegoo ايه يادكتور الاصوات دي كلها؟!
دكتور جيجو قالهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت بكتب موضوع
فرصه للتفكير عشان الناس تفكر ومفكرتش خالص في الاصوات اللي برا دي ,, تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا *febronia *ايه يافيرو اللي بيحصل دا
متعرفيش مين الناس دي ؟!
فيرو قالتلهم : لا ابدا معرفش مين دول انا كنت بعمل تصميم جديد بمناسبة رأس السنة وكنت مشغولة جدا فيه ومعرفتش اخرج اشوف مين الناس دي ,, تعالوا نسأل اي حد طيب
راحوا سألوا **Crazy Manايه ياكيمو اللي بيحصل دا
ومين الناس دي ؟!
كيمو قالهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت بدور علي برج جديد عشان اكتب عنه وملقتش عشان انا كتبت عن كل الابراج☺
طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا **MR.BeBoايه يابيتر اللي بيحصل دا ؟!
بيتر قالهم : مش عارفه ياجماعه انا كنت قاعد بكتب شعر جديد بعنوان حضن صغير وكنت مندمج جدا فيه ومحستش بأي اصوات .. طيب روحوا اسأل حد يمكن يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا مارياماريا ايه يامرمر اللي بيحصل دا 
ومتعرفيش مين دول ؟!
ماريا قالتلهم : لا الصراح معرفش كنت بنل موضوع جديد في القصص والعبر وملحقتش اشوف مين دول
تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا **aalyhabibايه يااستاذ عالي الاصوات دي
متعرفش مين الناس دي ؟!
أ|عالي قالهم : لا ياجماعه انا كنت مشغول اوي في قسم الاخبار وخبر عمال يجر خبر ومش ملاحق
بس انا هتابع يمكن يكتبوا اي حاجه عن الناس دول في الاخبار وهبقا اقولكم
روحوا اسألوا اي حد عقبال ماعرفلكم:smile01
**راحوا سألوا* *خادم البتول ايه يااستاذ خادم الاصوات دي؟!
أ\خادم قالهم : معرفش ياجماعه انا كنت بكتب تعليق
طوووووووووووووووووووووووويل:smile01 ومحستش بأي حاجه حواليا .. روحوا اسألوا اي حد جايز يعرف
راحوا سألوا لارا ايه يابت يالارا اللي بيحصل دا متعرفيش فيه ايه ؟!
لارا قالتلهم : والنبي ماعرف فيه ايه انا كنت بغير صورتي الرمزية:smile01 وسمعت اصوات ناس كتير بتهتف بس معرفش عايزين ايه .. رحوا اسألو اي حد عشان مش فاضية عايزة اغير التوقيع كمان : )
راحوا سألوا ابن ياسوعنا ايه ياعم رمسيس الاصوات دي 
متعرفش فيه ايه ؟!
رمسيس قالهم : معرفش انا لسه واصل مصر حالا
وجبت فلاشة فودافون : ) وبفتح اللاب عشان اطمن  عليكم لقيت الهيصه دي ومش عارف فيه ايه.. تعالوا نسأل حد عارف
راحوا سألوا خريستوفوروسـ ايه ياعم كريس الاصوات دي
انت كمان متعرفش ولا ايه ؟!
كريس قالهم : الصراحه ياجماعه مش عارف كنت بكتب قصيده جديده وكمان بعمل تصميم جديد وكنت مشغول جدا 
ومش عارف ايه اللي حصل .. تعالوا نسأل حد تاني طيب
راحوا سألوا  **ميلاد العجايبي ايه يااستاذ ميلاد الناس دي
احنا بنشوفك قاعد علي طول في المنتدي واكيد عارف ؟!
أ\ميلاد قالهم : مش عارف انا كنت بقرأ تعليق واعمال اعمل عليه ابحاث ودكتوراه عشان اشوف يستاهل التقييم مني  ولا لاء:smile01 ومنتبهتش لأي اصوات ناس .. بس يلا بينا نسأل اي حد يمكن يفيدنا
راحوا سألوا *
*grges monir ايه ياعم جرجس الكلام دا
ومين الناس دي ؟!
جرجس قالهم : مش عارف انا سبت المنتدي مفتوح وروحت نمت عشان اصحي شغلي بدري واروح افطر وامضي وارجع اكمل نومي:smile01 ومعرفش ايه اللي حصل .. تعالوا نشوف حد ربما يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا**max mike ايه يامايك الاصوات دي
 ومين الناس اللي واقفه تهتف تحت دي متعرفش فيه ايه ؟!
 مايك قالهم : لا مش عارف انا كنت طالع رحله بين اقسام المنتدي ومشوفتش حد بيهتف زي مابتقولوا .. طيب تعالوا نسأل اي حد 
راحوا سألوا **Samir poet متعرفش ياسمير فيه ايه برا
 ومين الناس دي كلها وعايزين ايه ؟!
سمير قالهم : لا اصلي انا كنت مشغول عالفيس اصلي عندي 4 اكونت :smile01ومكنتش فاضي اشوف ايه اللي بيحصل
طيب ماتيجوا نسأل اي حد جايز يكون عارف مين دول
راحوا سألوا **kawasaki ايه  ياعم ساكي اللي بيحصل تحت المنتدي دا اوعي تكون انت كمان مش عارف ؟!
ساكي قالهم : لا صدقوني ياجماعه معرفش انا سبت المنتدي مفتوح وروحت اودي المتوسيكل بتاعي يتصلح ورجعت لقيت الهيصه دي .. تعالوا نسأل حد ياجدعان طيب
راحوا سألوا**MADOOOايه يادونا اللي حصل متعرفيش ايه اصوات الناس اللي تحت دي ؟!
دونا قالتلهم : لا الصراحه معرفش حاجه انا لسه راجعه من المدرسة لقيت ماما قاعده مرعوبة وبتقولي فيه اصوات ناس كتير تحت ومش عارفين مين دول وانا كمان معرفش .. طيب اسألوا حد تاني يمكن يقولكم 
راحوا سألوا **elamer1000 ايه ياامير اللي بيحصل دا متعرفش ؟!
 أ\الامير قالهم : لا الصراحه معرفش وسيبوني في حالي لاني مدبس في موضوع مكانين لعضوين وعمال اذاكر في الاسئله:smile01 .. اسألوا اي حد جايز يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا الكرمة الصغيرة ايه يااستاذ كرمة
 متعرفش هو ايه اللي بيحصل قدام المنتدي تحت دا ومين الناس دي ؟َ!
 أ\الكرمة قالهم : لا مش عارف انا كنت بكتب موضوع جديد في المنتدي المسيحي الكتابي العام ومش عارف ايه اللي بحصل تحت دا ... تعالوا نسأل حد ويارب يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا عبد يسوع المسيح متعرفش ايه الاصوات دي يااستاذ عبد يسوع ؟!
قالهم : لا صدقوني مش عارف انا كنت قاعد عالمنتدي وبتابع الموضوعات ولسه سامع صوت الناس دا ومش عارف مين دول وعايزين ايه تعالوا نسأل اي حد
راحوا سألوا بابا حبيب يسوع ايه يااستاذ حبيب متعرفش مين الناس دي وعايزين ايه ؟
بابا حبيب قالهم : لا مش عارف بس اكيد خير ان شاء الله
تعالوا نسأل حد يكون عارف
راحوا سألو soso وكان معاها انت شبعي  وايمليأ و روز سألوهم متعرفوش ايه الاصوات دي يابنات ؟!
 قالوا : لا احنا بقالنا فتره مختفيين عن المنتدي ومنعرفش حاجه
 ولسه راجعين لقينا الدوشة دي , تعالوا نسأل حد جايز يكون عارف
راحوا سألوا جوجو وحيد وروزا فكري متعرفوش يابنات مين الناس اللي بتهيص دي دي وعايزين ايه ؟َ!
 جوجو قالت : لا انا معرفش حاجه انا بدخل اتابع المنتدي من بعيد لبعيد واما اعوز حد من اخواتي بدخل اجيبه من هنا☺
وروزا قالت : لا ياجماعه انا معرفش حاجه انا بدخل ارد في الموضوعات وبس
 لكن انتوا سألتوا كل الناس ونسيتوا تسألوا البت واثقه اختي
 دي اكيد عارفه كل حاجه دي عارفه الكُفت واللي كفتو:smile01
راحوا يسألوا واثقه فيك يارب متعرفيش ايه اللي بيحصل تحت في المنتدي دا وايه الهيصه دي سمعنا انك عارفه الكُفت واللي كفتو يبقا اكيد هتعرفي مين دول ؟!
واثقه قالتلهم : مع احترامي لكل الناس اللي سألتوهم ونسيتوا تسألوهم ••ياخراشي انتوا مش عارفين الناس دول مين
وبيهيصوا كدا ليه ؟!
*






*الناس دول جايين من المنتديات اللي جنبا يباركوا لمنتدانا ♥منتدي الكنيسة♥لانه حاز علي افضل منتدي لعام 2013*
من بين كل المنتديات المسيحية اللي عالانتر نت
 
 يارب دايما من نجاج لنجاح يااحلي منتدي علي قلبي واغلي اعضاء ♥
 *
 *​*
**







*
​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*طيب قوليلهم يوطوا صوتهم علشان انا نايم فى الشغل دلوقتى
ومش عاوز حد يصحينى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة انا اتكرعت ضحك ع الصبح 
بقى انا بالمع أُكر ؟؟
دة حتى بروفايلاتكم كلها مقفولة 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يحرقك يا بعيده 
هتلمي تقيمات قد كده


----------



## sparrow (12 ديسمبر 2013)

من نجاح لنجاح 
فكرتك جميله يا واثقه , ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الله يحرقك يا بعيده
> هتلمي تقيمات قد كده


علشان خاطرك انت بس
بعتلها تقييم :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*كنت لسة هكتب موضوع 
عاااااااااااااااااجل (2) لقيت التوبيك المسخرة دة 
مالوش حل 
التعليقات على حوبو وإيرينى وخادم البتول وأوسى نو 
هلكتنى ...
*
*:new6::new6::new6::new6:
 
نسيتى مارى نعيم الشهيرة بمارى ترانسبورتيشن 

أية يامارى اللى بيحصل دة ؟
معرفش ياجماعة انا كنت بانقل عشرة حداشر موضوع 
والموضوع الخمستاشر قفل على صوباعى 
رحت ( أنقل ) له دم مالقتش
قام الدكتور ( نقل ) لى حتة شاشة بميكروكروم 
ولما نزلت دورت على أى حاجة ( تنقلنى ) للبيت لغاية ما روحت
دخلت ع المنتدى لقيتك ( ناقلة ) كل الأسماء ما عدا أنا 




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانت سألت أمة لا إله ........
حقيقى ......... تحفة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *طيب قوليلهم يوطوا صوتهم علشان انا نايم فى الشغل دلوقتى
> ومش عاوز حد يصحينى هههههههههه
> *​


يادي الخيبه انت علي طول كدا يااما نايم يااما كسلان:smile01​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة انا اتكرعت ضحك ع الصبح
> بقى انا بالمع أُكر ؟؟
> دة حتى بروفايلاتكم كلها مقفولة
> *​


تاني كركعت دي:smile01
ماهو انا قفلت بروفايلي انا وحبو مخصوص عشان تبطل تكركع:smile01
شكرا ليك استاذي تدوم الضحكة وشكرا عالتقييم​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الله يحرقك يا بعيده
> هتلمي تقيمات قد كده


النهارد الخميس ياعياد:smile01
وبعدين بدل مااتقولي الله الموضوع حلو تقولي الله يحرقك
وشكرا عالتقييم نردهولك في التوبيكات:smile01​


sparrow قال:


> من نجاح لنجاح
> فكرتك جميله يا واثقه , ربنا يبارك تعبك


ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي يارب
مشتكرا خالص ليكي ياسبارو عالتقييم وعلي محبتك وزوقك
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:t23:​


oesi no قال:


> علشان خاطرك انت بس
> بعتلها تقييم :smile01


طيب جاملني اكدب عليا
قولي اني استحق التقييم مش مدهولي عند
يابااي عالناس:smile01
عموا شكرا عالتقييم العنداوي:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دانت سألت أمة لا إله ........
> حقيقى ......... تحفة​*


دا انا دوخت السبع دوخات:smile01

بس فيه ناس للأسف نسيت اسألهم بتمني يسامحوني
ويعذروني الذاكره عندي بعافيه شوية

شكرا يابابا علي مرور حضرتك الغالي نورتني​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*أتأنفزتى أنتى كمان ؟؟
هى فِرة وضربت فى المنتدى ؟!!
وول مقفول وأنفزة ؟
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا انهارده ضحكت ضحك فظيييع
سألتي المنتتدي كللله
بجد موضوع تحفه 
اولا لانه يمووت من الضحك
ثانيا لان منتدانا بقي الاووول
الف مبرووووك ^_^​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوووووووووووع جميل جدااااااااااا يا واثقة 
بس انا خفت وسط الهيصة دى كلها منعرفش الدوشة دى من ايه .. اصل كل ما تسألى حد يقول معرفش معرفش .. وانا عن نفسى الرحلة تعبتنى وقطعت نفسى
موضوعك رائع جدا يا واثقة وفعلا المنتدى يستحق افضل منتدى واكتر كمان
واجمل تقييم كمان​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
مبروك للمنتدي،،
كنت حآسس بآلزيطه،،طلعت آلدوشه كلهآ منك؟؟
؛،؛
​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا واثقه 
ايه الافكار الروعه دى 
بجد موضوع مالوش حل رااااااااائع 
والف مبروك لمنتدى الكنيسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه ينفع كده ياست توته
اهو انتي الي عامله دوشه اهووو


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 ديسمبر 2013)

عاشت ايديكى موضوع اكثر من رائع
ومميز كالعادة ....
وألف مبروك للمنتدى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنت لسة هكتب موضوع
> عاااااااااااااااااجل (2) لقيت التوبيك المسخرة دة
> مالوش حل
> التعليقات على حوبو وإيرينى وخادم البتول وأوسى نو
> ...


هههههههههه 
انا حقيقي نسيت ماري ولاونها ربنا يعلم كانت علي بالي
وكنت محضرالها الافيه بتااعها بس الافيه بتاع حضرتك لا يعلي عليه:smile01
بعتذر ليها بجد وعلي كل اللي وقعوا من ذاكرتي
بس مستحيل يقعوا من قلبي:new8:

يلا استاذ عبود انا بقالي اسبوع مستنية عاجل (2):t23:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا مبروك لمنتدانا 
وديما في علو وسطوع كالشمس 
ثانيا 
المهارات دي اللي طلعت منك يا واثقة تستاهل مليون تقييم 
بس معلش انا كنت في الطريق معرفتش اشوف الهيصة علشان كنت في السيارة مروح علي البيت 
كنت جاوبت وعرفت 

موضوع في غاية الروعة والجمال 
تسلم كيبوردك 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتأنفزتى أنتى كمان ؟؟
> هى فِرة وضربت فى المنتدى ؟!!
> وول مقفول وأنفزة ؟
> *​


تمويه تمويه:smile01
لا بجد قريب أ.ش.أ هفتح بروفايلي
وهنور:smile01​


!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا انهارده ضحكت ضحك فظيييع
> سألتي المنتتدي كللله
> بجد موضوع تحفه
> ...


تعيش وتضيحك يابيتر
مبسوطة لان الموضوع عجبك

ويارب دايما منتدانا يبقا ناجح ومتقدم حتي لو كان من وجهه نظر اعضائه بس
نورت يابيتر​


max mike قال:


> *موضوووووووووووع جميل جدااااااااااا يا واثقة
> بس انا خفت وسط الهيصة دى كلها منعرفش الدوشة دى من ايه .. اصل كل ما تسألى حد يقول معرفش معرفش .. وانا عن نفسى الرحلة تعبتنى وقطعت نفسى
> موضوعك رائع جدا يا واثقة وفعلا المنتدى يستحق افضل منتدى واكتر كمان
> واجمل تقييم كمان​*


ههههههههه مانا عارفه ان الرحله تعبتك عشان كدا قولت:smile01
شكرا ليك يامايك علي مرورك ربنا يخليك يارب
وفعلا منتدانا يستحق النجاح والتميز
نورت​


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> مبروك للمنتدي،،
> كنت حآسس بآلزيطه،،طلعت آلدوشه كلهآ منك؟؟
> ؛،؛
> ​*


انا عملت دوشة دا انا هادية جدا:smile01
خلصت القصيده اللي بتكبتها ولا لسه : )

شكرا لمروك اخي كريس نورتني​


مارياماريا قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا واثقه
> ايه الافكار الروعه دى
> بجد موضوع مالوش حل رااااااااائع
> والف مبروك لمنتدى الكنيسه


تسلميلي ياماريا
ربنا يخليكي ليا
صدقيني مرورك هو الاروع
مبروك علينا احنا المنتدي
نورتيني​


!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههه ينفع كده ياست توته
> اهو انتي الي عامله دوشه اهووو


اهو كل دول ياعيني كانوا بسألوا:smile01
وبعدين انا هادية خالص ومش بعمل اي دوشات:smile01
​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> عاشت ايديكى موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ومميز كالعادة ....
> وألف مبروك للمنتدى


عيشت استاذي ربنا يخليك يارب
متشكرا خالص علي زوق حضرتك
مبروك علينا احنا المنتدي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> علشان خاطرك انت بس
> بعتلها تقييم :smile01


*مهي دي الخطه 
هقسم انا وهي 
*​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هو مين راح فين سيبوني مع أبي مركوب كنت باصلح مركوبة المعووج






​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مهي دي الخطه
> هقسم انا وهي
> *​







aymonded قال:


> هو مين راح فين سيبوني مع أبي مركوب كنت باصلح مركوبة المعووج
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه يادي ابو مركوب دا اللي ورانا ورانا:smile01

نورت استاذي​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2013)

عموماً بلاش ابو مركبو طالما زعلانه منو خلينا بقى في عصفور الجنة وأحواله






​


----------



## tamav maria (12 ديسمبر 2013)

يووووووووووووووه اتاري انتي اللي كنتي عامله الدوشه والهيصه دي كلها يابتول بفرحتك بنجاح المنتدي ههههه

الف الف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي ودايما في تقدم يارب


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه موضوع  تحفه
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
ومبروووك  لمنتدانا الغالي​*


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هعلى فكرة انا غيرت السيستم شوية بروح افطر وامشى من الشغل وبطلت امضى
هما بقى يمضوا ههههه
بس تحفة   انتى
جالك صبر منين تكتبى سم اسم وتقولى هو بيعمل اية
دة انتى  راديو المنتدى بقى مع رورو ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال بقى واثقة
هى المسابقة دى كانت نازلة فى التايم مع االسيسى
تقريبا المنتدى والسيسى ايد واحدة ههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*يسلام ياختي *
*يعني كل الناس دي مش عارفه *
*وانتي بس اللي عرفتي *
*احنا قررنا اننا نشغلك مخبر المنتدي *
*لمعي اوووكر بقي براحتك*




​


----------



## soul & life (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه   انتى مشكلة تسلم ايديكى يا لولو 
طلعطى من الى بيزيطوا فى الزيطة هههههههه
اولا يختى الدوا دا دوا العصب يا بنتى يا ريته كان ضرس كنت خلعته وخلصت نفسى هههههههههه وبعدين الدوا ورايا ورايا اروح منه فين طيبب
 كمان عاوزة اعرف الزيطة دى فعلا  ولا الموضوع بالجايزة من وحى افكارك ؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الناس دول جايين من المنتديات اللي جنبا يباركوا لمنتدانا ♥منتدي الكنيسة♥لانه حاز علي افضل منتدي لعام 2013*
من بين كل المنتديات المسيحية اللي عالانتر نت
 
 يارب دايما من نجاج لنجاح يااحلي منتدي علي قلبي واغلي اعضاء ♥
 *

موضوع جميل جميل جميل
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*اله يحرقك يا بعيدة الواحد ميعرفش ينام شوية فى المنتدى ده 
مش كفاية مسهرانى للصبح معاكى 
اجى انام الاقى امه لا اله الا الله عاملة دوشة وانتى معاهم 
بعيدا عن طول الموضوع اللى قطع نفسى وانا بقراه 
وبعيدا عن انى عمالة اقرا ومستنية اشوف اخر الموضوع ايه 
بسسسسسس هلكت من الضحك فى الاخر 
هههههههههههههههه 
تسلم ايدك وتسلم افكراك يا بيبى 
والف مبروك للمنتدى الكنيسة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه ده انتي طلتي .. فنانة في تضحيك الناس

ده انتي هتلمي كبشة تقييمات .. مش بحسد انا بنوء بس
 ^_^

اكيد المنتدي يستحقها


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههه ده انتي طلتي .. فنانة في تضحيك الناس
> 
> ده انتي هتلمي كبشة تقييمات .. مش بحسد انا بنوء بس
> ^_^
> ...



*تعلن أدارة المنتدى عن أن تقيمات الأبنة واثقة قد سجلت رقما قياسيا فى موسوعة جينس ريكورد*


​


----------



## bent el noor (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبروك للمنتدى ودايما يارب من نجاح لنجاح اكبر 
( مش عارفه ممكن ايه يكون اكبر بس الدعوة شغاله برضو )
ميرسي واثقه على موضوعك الشيق وده دايما اللى اتعودنا عليه منك ياقمر 
وبالمناسبه الحلوة دى انا عازماكم على احلى سانكوشتات  بالهنا ،،،


----------



## روزا فكري (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اتاريكي مش باينه من امبارح 
طلعتي بتكتبي الموضوع الطويل العريض التخين ده

بس بجد الخبر الحلو ده الف مبروووووووك لمنتدانا الغالي
يستحقها عن جداره​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المهم ....... فين مصدر الخبر .......

كارثة لو الموضوع اشتغاله من واثقة .....​*


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا واثقة 
انا انقطع نفسي وانا اقرأ الموضوع
وانتي اللي كتبتيه حصل بيكي ايه؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عموماً بلاش ابو مركبو طالما زعلانه منو خلينا بقى في عصفور الجنة وأحواله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايووة عصفور الجنه دا شكله واسمه احلي من ابو مركوب:smile01​


tamav maria قال:


> يووووووووووووووه اتاري انتي اللي كنتي عامله الدوشه والهيصه دي كلها يابتول بفرحتك بنجاح المنتدي ههههه
> 
> الف الف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي ودايما في تقدم يارب


انا عامله هيصه ياتوفه . دا انا نسمة حتي:smile01
بجد شكرا ليكي تماف نورتيني بجد​


Bent el Massih قال:


> *هههههههههه موضوع  تحفه
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ومبروووك  لمنتدانا الغالي​*


ربنا يخليكي ياحبيبتي 
مرورك هو اللي جميل وشرفني بجد
تسلمي وتعيشي​


grges monir قال:


> هعلى فكرة انا غيرت السيستم شوية بروح افطر وامشى من الشغل وبطلت امضى
> هما بقى يمضوا ههههه
> بس تحفة   انتى
> جالك صبر منين تكتبى سم اسم وتقولى هو بيعمل اية
> دة انتى  راديو المنتدى بقى مع رورو ههههههههه


وكمان هما اللي بقوا يمضولك لا بتتعب بتتعب يعني:smile01

اه شوفت انا الموضوع دا بكتب فيه من اول السنه اصلا:smile01
وبعدين رورو رايون اه انما انا لا:mus25:

شكرا ليك جرجس نورت​


grges monir قال:


> سؤال بقى واثقة
> هى المسابقة دى كانت نازلة فى التايم مع االسيسى
> تقريبا المنتدى والسيسى ايد واحدة ههههههه


ايوة الله ينور عليك هي مع التايم والسيسي ايد واحده:smile01​


kawasaki قال:


> *يسلام ياختي *
> *يعني كل الناس دي مش عارفه *
> *وانتي بس اللي عرفتي *
> *احنا قررنا اننا نشغلك مخبر المنتدي *
> ...


ايوة اومال انا قاعده هنا بعمل ايه دا انا البروف:smile01
وبعدين فيه مخبر منتدي هنا مينفعش نكون اتنين:smile01
شكرا ليك ساكي نورت​


soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه   انتى مشكلة تسلم ايديكى يا لولو
> طلعطى من الى بيزيطوا فى الزيطة هههههههه
> اولا يختى الدوا دا دوا العصب يا بنتى يا ريته كان ضرس كنت خلعته وخلصت نفسى هههههههههه وبعدين الدوا ورايا ورايا اروح منه فين طيبب
> كمان عاوزة اعرف الزيطة دى فعلا  ولا الموضوع بالجايزة من وحى افكارك ؟؟


ايون انا بحب ازيط في الزيطه واعمل ظمبليطه ههههه
ياستي انا عارفه انه دا عصب بس محبتش افسر اوي عشان الحسد:smile01"ربنا يشفيكي ياغاليه"
لا الصراحه الموضوع من وحل افكاري:smile01
مع العلم ان المنتدي من وجهه نظري واكيد وجهه نظر كل اعضائه احسن منتدي مسيحي عالانتر نت يعني بجد مش وحي افكار بس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الناس دول جايين من المنتديات اللي جنبا يباركوا لمنتدانا ♥منتدي الكنيسة♥لانه حاز علي افضل منتدي لعام 2013*
> من بين كل المنتديات المسيحية اللي عالانتر نت
> 
> يارب دايما من نجاج لنجاح يااحلي منتدي علي قلبي واغلي اعضاء ♥
> ...


شكرا استااذي عالمرور الغالي
ربنا يخليك ​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اله يحرقك يا بعيدة الواحد ميعرفش ينام شوية فى المنتدى ده
> مش كفاية مسهرانى للصبح معاكى
> اجى انام الاقى امه لا اله الا الله عاملة دوشة وانتى معاهم
> بعيدا عن طول الموضوع اللى قطع نفسى وانا بقراه
> ...


ههههههه يابت مانا سيبتك تنامي من هنا ومالقتش حاجه اعملها
قولت اما اخترع شوية:smile01
معلش بقا لو كنا دوشناكي:ura1:
تعيشي وتضحكي ياروري
نورتي يابت
ومبروك المنتدي علينا كلنا طول الوقت​


Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههه ده انتي طلتي .. فنانة في تضحيك الناس
> 
> ده انتي هتلمي كبشة تقييمات .. مش بحسد انا بنوء بس
> ^_^
> ...


ايه تضحكي الناس دي ياسي كيمو
ليه بلياتشو انا لا سمح الله:smile01

يعني مش كفايه قر عياد وانت كمان جاي تقر
ياساتر ياربي ,, 5555555555:smile01

شكرا كيمو لوجودك وللتقييم مننحرمش ياسيدي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اتاريكي مش باينه من امبارح
> طلعتي بتكتبي الموضوع الطويل العريض التخين ده
> 
> بس بجد الخبر الحلو ده الف مبروووووووك لمنتدانا الغالي
> يستحقها عن جداره​


اسكتي دا انا لفيت لف في المنتدي :smile01
بس زعلانة عشان نسيت اسماء كتير للاسف
طبعا منتدي الكنيسة مفيش لا قبله ولا  بعده
ربنا يباركه ويبارك كل اعضائه
نورتي ياروزتي​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *المهم ....... فين مصدر الخبر .......
> 
> كارثة لو الموضوع اشتغاله من واثقة .....​*


انا المصدر يابابا ولا ماينفعش ؟:smile01
لا صدقني هي مش اشتغاله
هي جهه نظر مقتنعه بيها جداا
منتدي الكنيسة افضل مسيحي عالانتر نت كله​


أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا واثقة
> انا انقطع نفسي وانا اقرأ الموضوع
> وانتي اللي كتبتيه حصل بيكي ايه؟


تسلميلي ياماما
وسلامه نفسك ياامي 

لا صدقيني انا وبكتبه محستش بأي تعب
لاني كنت بكتبه بمنتهي المحبه:t23:

نورتي ياماما مرور حضرتك شرف ليا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعلن أدارة المنتدى عن أن تقيمات الأبنة واثقة قد سجلت رقما قياسيا فى موسوعة جينس ريكورد*
> 
> 
> ​


ههههههههههههههههه حلوة يابابا دي
وعلي فكرة ذاد عليهم تاني كذا تقييم
بس متقولش لكيمو وعياد عشان بيقروا عليا عيني عينك كدا:smile01​


bent el noor قال:


> الف مبروك للمنتدى ودايما يارب من نجاح لنجاح اكبر
> ( مش عارفه ممكن ايه يكون اكبر بس الدعوة شغاله برضو )
> ميرسي واثقه على موضوعك الشيق وده دايما اللى اتعودنا عليه منك ياقمر
> وبالمناسبه الحلوة دى انا عازماكم على احلى سانكوشتات  بالهنا ،،،


شكرا لمرورك انتي يابنت النور
صدقيني اسعدني وجودك فوق ماتتخيلي
وشكرا اوي عالسنكوشتات جيتي في وقتك بجد
عصافير بطني بتزقزق:smile01
شكرا ليكي مرة تانية ياحبيبتي
نورتي:t23:
​


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المهم ....... فين مصدر الخبر .......
> 
> كارثة لو الموضوع اشتغاله من واثقة .....​*


مفيهاش اشتغالة اكيد
منتدنا رائع بمعنى الكلمة
لاتوجد روح فى اى مكان مثل منتدى الكنيسة
اة احيانا يحدث نوع من الجمود والبرود ولكن الطبيعى  روح الدفء الجميلة الموجودة


----------



## جوجو وحيد (12 ديسمبر 2013)

يا بنت الايه كل ده يطلع منك   بجد موضوع جامد :66:


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه 
الكل مشغول في مواضيعه
عاملة ليه دوشة ياوثوقة 
 طبعا منتدانا هو الافضل دائما
واحلئ تقييم ياقمر​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد قراءة الموضوع بدقة كافية وعمل جميع الابحاث عليه 
وبعد اثبات بالادلة الكافية ان موضوع / واثقة فيك يارب
اكثر من ممتاذ وفعلا يستحق التقييم
قررنا نحن / ميلاد العجايبى 
اعطاء واثقة فيك يارب تقييم ​

والف الف مبروك لمنتدى الكنيسة ​​​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااااااااااااا يا واثقة
لميتى على قلبك تقييمات ااااااااااااااااااد كده
اوعدنا ياااااااااارب
هههههههههه تسلم افكارك​*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ده  فيلم  أستعراضي  *​ 
*سيناريو  وأنتاج  وأخراج  Super*​ 
*                                                     طبقـا  لما  نشـرته الجـرائد اللنـــدنيه  صباح  أول  أمس*​ 









​ 




​ 
*ربنـــــــــــــا  يفــــــــــرح  قلبــــــــــــــك  الجميـــــــــــــل*​ 
  :big29:    :big29:     :big29:​


----------



## اليعازر (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ألف مبروك للمنتدى..
من نجاح الى نجاح في خدمة الكلمه...
ربنا يبارك الجميع.
.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*راحوا سألوا لارا ايه يابت يالارا اللي بيحصل دا متعرفيش فيه ايه ؟!
لارا قالتلهم : والنبي ماعرف فيه ايه انا كنت بغير صورتي الرمزية:smile01 وسمعت اصوات ناس كتير بتهتف بس معرفش عايزين ايه .. رحوا اسألو اي حد عشان مش فاضية عايزة اغير التوقيع كمان : )


**بتتريقى عليا يابتول*
*ماشى يامزبلحة هههههههههههههههه*


*بس حلو اوى والف مليون مبروك لمنتدانا*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة* _*واثقه فيك يارب*_* لأختياراتك الرائعة والجميلة جداً*
* وفعلاً هناك دوشة جامده اوي في المنتدي*
*ولاكن سامحيني مكنش عندي وقت لأني كنت بكتب ولما أنا بكتب*
*لو الميدان كلو تحول عندي مش حشوف ولا حسمع الأ أخلص الكتابة*
*أوعدك في المرة الجاية حاخد بالي أوي **... مرسي للتنبيه ده *​*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
* وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بس عشان احب انا اهدى الامور
واثقة عضت فى الكل فى المووضع دة وحسستنا اننا فى البطيخ الا هى  الناصحة  وعرفت ودة مش يعدى كدة
الى نفسة فى حاجة يقولها ليها بقى 
انا فاعل خير وبحب اهدى الامور هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا شمل معظم الاعضاء
الرب يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ اهئ



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> يا بنت الايه كل ده يطلع منك   بجد موضوع جامد :66:


اه مانتي عارفاني سهونة:smile01
نورتي ياجوجو
ونفسي اعرف عامله ايه في البرد دا
سقعانه ولا دفيانه
جعانة ولا عطشانة:smile01​


كلدانية قال:


> هههههههه
> الكل مشغول في مواضيعه
> عاملة ليه دوشة ياوثوقة
> طبعا منتدانا هو الافضل دائما
> واحلئ تقييم ياقمر​


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم علي انشغالكم اللي في احلي منتدي
نورتي ياكوكي بجد 
وشكرا عالتقييم
بس مكانش لازم تقولي انك قيمتيني
عشان فيه ناس حقوده هنا:smile01​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> بعد قراءة الموضوع بدقة كافية وعمل جميع الابحاث عليه
> وبعد اثبات بالادلة الكافية ان موضوع / واثقة فيك يارب
> اكثر من ممتاذ وفعلا يستحق التقييم
> قررنا نحن / ميلاد العجايبى
> ...


وجُلست الرفعه:smile01
لا كدا كتير ياستاذ ميلاد بجد
تديني تقييمين في خلال اسبوع واحد
لا انا مش قادره استوعب الموقف:smile01

شكرا جداا عالتقييم استاذي وعلي مرورك
نورت​


max mike قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااا يا واثقة
> لميتى على قلبك تقييمات ااااااااااااااااااد كده
> اوعدنا ياااااااااارب
> هههههههههه تسلم افكارك​*


مايك عايزة اقولك معلومة مهمة اوي يمكن ماكنتش تعرفها
امبارح كان الخميس:smile01​


aalyhabib قال:


> *ده  فيلم  أستعراضي  *​
> *سيناريو  وأنتاج  وأخراج  Super*​
> *                                                     طبقـا  لما  نشـرته الجـرائد اللنـــدنيه  صباح  أول  أمس*​
> 
> ...


هههههههههه 
طبعا منتدانا مش اقل من ان اسمة يكون في جرائد عالمية زي دي

شكرا استاذ عالي علي التعليق المميز
وعلي مرور حضرتك 
نورت​


اليعازر قال:


> ألف مبروك للمنتدى..
> من نجاح الى نجاح في خدمة الكلمه...
> ربنا يبارك الجميع.
> .


شكرا استاذي اليعاز علي مرورك حضرتك
ويارب دايما المنتدي في نجاح وتقدم بمحبه الكل
وخدمه الجميع
ربنا يباركك​


YOYO JESUS قال:


> *راحوا سألوا لارا ايه يابت يالارا اللي بيحصل دا متعرفيش فيه ايه ؟!
> لارا قالتلهم : والنبي ماعرف فيه ايه انا كنت بغير صورتي الرمزية:smile01 وسمعت اصوات ناس كتير بتهتف بس معرفش عايزين ايه .. رحوا اسألو اي حد عشان مش فاضية عايزة اغير التوقيع كمان : )
> 
> 
> ...


يعني ايه مزبلحة دي يابت:thnk0001:
اوعي لتكون شتيمة ازحل منك:smile01

مرورك الاحلي يازوبا
نورتي حبيبتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة* _*واثقه فيك يارب*_* لأختياراتك الرائعة والجميلة جداً*
> * وفعلاً هناك دوشة جامده اوي في المنتدي*
> *ولاكن سامحيني مكنش عندي وقت لأني كنت بكتب ولما أنا بكتب*
> *لو الميدان كلو تحول عندي مش حشوف ولا حسمع الأ أخلص الكتابة*
> ...


العفو استاذي انا اللي بشكر حضرتك علي مرورك الغالي
ربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك الجميله في منتدانا الغالي
شكرا جدا علي الدعوات الحلوة استاذنا 
ويارب تكون من نصينا كلنا 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبألف خير
نورت استاذي 
​


grges monir قال:


> بس عشان احب انا اهدى الامور
> واثقة عضت فى الكل فى المووضع دة وحسستنا اننا فى البطيخ الا هى  الناصحة  وعرفت ودة مش يعدى كدة
> الى نفسة فى حاجة يقولها ليها بقى
> انا فاعل خير وبحب اهدى الامور هههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه وهنيالك يافاعل الخير:smile01
متحولش توقع بيني وبين اي حد هنا
مش هيحصل:smile01
​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شمل معظم الاعضاء
> الرب يباركك


الاحلي وجود حضرتك يابابا
وكان نفسي اكتب اسماء اكتر من كدا
ولكن غصب عني ذاكرتي خانتني

شكرا علي مرور حضرتك
نورت 
​


Crazy Man قال:


> اهئ اهئ اهئ
> 
> 
> 
> ​


تصدق كدا مش باينين ياكيمو
استني انا عندي فكرة حلوة
هتعجبك اوي انت وعياد بالذات:smile01


الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها


*عبود عبده عبود*،  *!! Coptic Lion !!*،  *sparrow*،  *oesi no*،  *صوت صارخ*،  *AdmanTios*،  *Dona Nabil*،  *!! MR.BeBo !!*،  *مارياماريا*،  *max mike*،  *عبد يسوع المسيح*،  *ابن يسوعنا*،  *candy shop*،  *tamav maria*،  *Bent el Massih*،  *grges monir*،  *SECRET ANGEL*،  *kawasaki*،  *soul & life*،  *النهيسى*،  *رورو ايهاب*،  *Crazy Man*،  *روزا فكري*،  *أمة*،  *thebreak-up*،  *e-Sword*،  *mary naeem*،  *كلدانية*،  *soso a*،  *+ ميلاد العجايبى +*،  *aalyhabib*،  *جيلان*،  *اليعازر*،  *الكرمه الصغيره*،  *حبيب يسوع*

انا بجد بشكر كل الناس اللي قيموني 
وخصوصا الناس اللي بعتولي تقيمات فيها احلي الكلمات
ومعلقوش في التوبيك
وبعتذر لكل اللي مقدرتش افتكر اسمائهم بجد
بجد ربنا يخليكم ليا:t23:



​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

> تصدق كدا مش باينين ياكيمو
> استني انا عندي فكرة حلوة
> هتعجبك اوي انت وعياد بالذات:smile01
> 
> ...




انا كنت بهزر


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههه 
ميرسي حبيبتي بتول 
توليفه ولا في الخيال​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

عندك موهبه فى الكتابه والتأليف 
هايله بجد انتى اصلا
 انسانه رائعه 
ومحبتك فائقه 
الموضوع رائع وفكرته جميله جدا ضحكتينى اوى اوى 
ربنا يوفقك وفى انتظار جديدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا كنت بهزر


مانا عارفه ياكيمو 
وانا كمان بهزر اكيد​


هشام المهندس قال:


> ههههه
> ميرسي  بتول
> توليفه ولا في الخيال​


شكرا استاذي لحضرتك
نورت​


candy shop قال:


> عندك موهبه فى الكتابه والتأليف
> هايله بجد انتى اصلا
> انسانه رائعه
> ومحبتك فائقه
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياماما
انا مستحقش كل الكلام الحلو دا صدقيني
شكرا جدا علي زوقك ياماما والمجاملة الحلوة
وتعيشي وتضحكي ياامي 
ربنا يسعدك
نورتيني
​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

يعني اغيب يومين اجي القي دوشه كداا .. 

بس بجد موضوع توحفه 
عثل زي صبحته .. ^_^ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل اوى الموضوع ياوثوقة , بيعجبنى اسلوبك اوى , جميل وجديد ودمه خفيف :new8::new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> يعني اغيب يومين اجي القي دوشه كداا ..
> 
> بس بجد موضوع توحفه
> عثل زي صبحته .. ^_^ ​


عشان تحرمي تغيبي تاني يافيرو:smile01
انتي اللي عثل وثكر كمان
ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي
نورتيني:t23:​


Desert Rose قال:


> جميل اوى الموضوع ياوثوقة , بيعجبنى اسلوبك اوى , جميل وجديد ودمه خفيف :new8::new8:


الاجمل وجودك ياروز من بعد غياب
نورتي المنتدي بصفه عامة والموضوع بصفه خاصة بامانة

كلك زوق حبيبتي
نورتيني:t23:​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ الاجمل وجودك ياروز من بعد غياب
> نورتي المنتدي بصفه عامة والموضوع بصفه خاصة بامانة
> 
> كلك زوق حبيبتي
> نورتيني:t23:​



ميرسي ياوثوقة انتى الاجمل والمنتدى منور بيكى :new8:


----------

